# My other Smoker is a Budweiser !!!



## pars (Jun 16, 2011)

One of my son's friends won this in a Snowboarding Competition. Knowing how much Dad loves Budweiser and Smoking -- He hounded the winner until he finally sold it to him. I don't have the heart to use it as I think it is pretty cool and I don't want to goof up the paint. It will remain in my ManTown as a conversation piece and a reminder of how much I love both !!!

:)


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice! You should see if you can find a plastic insert (or make one) that you could put ice into, then use it as an ice chest at your next BBQ/Party.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Clever!  Nice of your son to hound so much on your behalf!!!!


----------



## venture (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm with Johnny, I was thinking about a cooler.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice. Yup that would make a great cooler for sure


----------



## bamafan (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice need to turn that into a beer cooler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pars (Jun 16, 2011)

Cooler --- That's a great idea. I wouldn't take much to install a drain in the bottom of this thing. There are probably some spray coatings that I could use to prevent or at least slow up any rusting.

Thanks for a great idea -- I'm all over it !!!!  I will post some pics of the mods and all the BUD I can fit in it.

:)


----------



## meateater (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 17, 2011)

See if you can find someone who installs spray in truck bed liners and after you get your drain installed have them spray the liner inside to make it watertight, then you can cut some Styrofoam pieces to use to insulate it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2011)

COOL!


----------



## shooter1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Very cool, I wouldn't want to get that dirtied up either. Cooler sounds like the way to go.


----------



## alelover (Jun 17, 2011)

Could be a cold smoker.


----------

